# best in smoke



## bustintires (May 11, 2011)

hate to have to coin a new phrase but.... the first word that came to mind(both me and my son at the same time) was gaybeque.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2011)

It certainly wasn't what I was hoping for, but it's still BBQ.


----------



## raptor700 (May 12, 2011)

I'm with you AL,

Atleast there was smoke and meat!


----------



## ben franklin (May 13, 2011)

Just got around to viewing the DVR of this last night. Gotta agree that this is more "reality TV" than "BBQ documentary". I certainly learned a thing or two -- and watching the kid from Mississippi struggle with his '52 firebox was kinda fun. But the melodrama of sending the "I'm gonna lose my business..." lady home was kind of hokey. I guess the best part of the show was watching Famous Dave waddle ---er, I mean RUN!


----------



## meateater (May 14, 2011)

Funny thing is thousands will google  "BBQ" or "Smoked Meat" and will find this place and learn the errors of the pro's. Did I just say that out loud???


----------



## nwdave (May 14, 2011)

Now everyone will think we're crazy when we say low and slow.  All i have to do now is figure out how to deprogram it from my DVR!!!!  Not really....after SWMBO saw the salmon and heard what was being slopped on it....... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Come on.....let's get real.  Where's the dignity in watching some people running like little children and fighting over cuts of meat to slap together into some strange concoction which may or may not be palatable.  Maybe reality shows need to come back from the edge.  Oh, wait, was this thread suppose to be a satire?  Gotcha.......  Fortunately, the 3 stooges was being recorded on DVR2 so I had something serious to watch.


----------



## bustintires (May 16, 2011)

was able to catch another episode and wasnt quite as bad as the first. might grow on ya but so can a fungas. we'll see, i'll give it one more shot.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 17, 2011)

It may not be great, but I keep watching it. After all there's fire & smoke, and occasionally meat. I think there's guys on here who could compete with the bunch they have on that show. The thing I don't like is they seem to put an unrealistic time frame for the finished product, then complain that it's not cooked to perfection. I guess that's just TV.


----------



## flash (May 17, 2011)

What did I miss ???


----------



## ben franklin (May 17, 2011)

Thought the judging on the last episode was really lame! Challenge the guys to smoke for kids and then the judges give the blue ribbon to the one the kids spit out??? Come on!

I really liked that "double oven" trick the guy came up with for the mac & cheese browning though. You gotta hand it to these guys for dealing creatively with some pretty silly situations. But they should get rewarded fairly by the judges for playing by the rules!


----------



## alblancher (May 17, 2011)

Funny I thought the second show was far worse then the first show.  Smoked salad, smoked dessert and kids' birthday party.  My wife was trying to take a nap and I kept yelling at the TV set.


----------



## alelover (May 17, 2011)

What's next. Smoked Ice Cream.


----------



## so ms smoker (May 17, 2011)

I was dissappointed too. Was looking forward to seeing some serious smoking and this week got salad and desert as a main course! Then birthday party for an 11 year old. But I will keep watching. Hope to see Brad from MS win as he has a place about 8 miles from my house and my friends say my PP is better than his!. Of course I learned it all here!


----------



## eman (May 17, 2011)

The Shed does have some pretty good q. It definantly qualifys as a dive on DDD.


----------



## coyote1 (May 17, 2011)

alelover said:


> What's next. Smoked Ice Cream.


That sounds good but they wouldn't give them enought time to make it

I  would like a better look at the woody smoker I would like to see all their smokers


----------



## roklimo (May 20, 2011)

Terrible show.  Not enough time given to properly prepare anything.  Racing for ingredients...  Deleted from the DVR!


----------



## roller (May 20, 2011)

I keep watching it also...scared I am going to miss a good one...Lastnight I watched The Texas Steak cookoff...


----------



## rowdyrawhide (May 20, 2011)

alelover said:


> What's next. Smoked Ice Cream.




Yeah, and they would want them to do it with out any dairy product. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Flash said:


> What did I miss ???




Nothing yet, the first one is the better of the two IMHO.


Roller said:


> I keep watching it also...scared I am going to miss a good one...Lastnight I watched The Texas Steak cookoff...


I hear ya about missing a good one, hopefully there will be one.  Maybe these guys will be able to actully show their skills in one show, maybe two.

The Texas Steak cookoff was decent.

I suppose I'll keep recording it, for now.


----------



## bosshogg (May 21, 2011)

So MS Smoker said:


> and my friends say my PP is better than his!.




HAHA.... I had to go look up PP in abbreviation definitions.  Now I know what you were talking about.  At first, I was a little concerned.


----------



## burn-it (May 22, 2011)

Not only did you say it out loud . . . you put it out in the vast world of the internet for all the future generations of smokers to see!  Let's google "Famous Dave" and see if this post shows up in the search results.  :-)
 


meateater said:


> Funny thing is thousands will google  "BBQ" or "Smoked Meat" and will find this place and learn the errors of the pro's. Did I just say that out loud???


----------



## scarbelly (May 22, 2011)

Yup this show really is not putting out good Q for sure and these guys are certaily much better than they are presenting in this show. I give them props for creativity but this is not what represents what we do. 

Rumor has it that Famous Dave is a chain smoker


----------



## alblancher (May 23, 2011)

You know I understand that most of the viewing public is not interested in watching someone prep a piece of meat, start the smoker, put the meat on the smoker and then sit around for 14 hours in a lounge chair, watching television and drinking beer.

But I would be interested in watching someone respected in the trade making rubs and sauces, doing prep and producing a finished product.  Even talking about the different spices, how they change the taste profile of the rub or sauce, the different woods and their flavors.

Only problem is that the only people watching would be members of SMF who spend hours talking about that anyway so why sit in front of the boob tube?


----------



## flareside92 (May 23, 2011)

I think there is one more episode left. It definitely wasn't what I expected but I watch it because there is nothing else on that is interesting.


----------



## ben franklin (May 23, 2011)

Well, at least we actually got to see them smoke some meat last night. My wife and I are having a great debate over who the show has set up to win. I'm betting on Famous Dave since he did all the pre-show publicity on the web -- but she thinks it's Matt. Figures they just want the tattooed New Yorker to win for shock effect. Personally, it seems to me like Chris has the best bbq chops -- although he might not be the best "overall chef". Hated to see Brad go home just because he is so enthusiastic -- but I had heard "Get Fed at the Shed!" just about one too many times!.


----------



## meateater (May 24, 2011)

Burn-It said:


> Not only did you say it out loud . . . you put it out in the vast world of the internet for all the future generations of smokers to see!  Let's google "Famous Dave" and see if this post shows up in the search results.  :-)


Why you tossing out names? I didn't! You must work there.


----------



## meateater (May 24, 2011)

Flash said:


> What did I miss ???




Not much.


----------



## bustintires (May 24, 2011)

made up my mind. im out. rather watch an old episode of aqua teen hunger force, more in touch with reality.


----------



## purplestarrider (May 24, 2011)

I was hoping for so much more for this show. I love to watch these competition shows and this one is a disappointment. I do have to say though i like the guys from Mississippi's pit. I would love to have it. However with that being said i was so glad to see him go. I keep watching since I am new to this i have been watching in hopes of learning something  to help me. Not sure if it is saying much or not but i have learned more from my new book and only 10 pages into it that i have in the 3 shows i have seen.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 25, 2011)

I could not believe it when I saw that girl the first week, she was on Hell's Kitchen a couple of seasons ago. This total waste product was a constant whiner, and was a salad prep cook or in some other entry level B.S. position, competing for a Exec. Chef position in a super high end restaurant. She could not complete the most basic task without help, so how in Gods name did she end up as a Q caterer and competing for $50K on this show?  Oh well not surprised she bit the dust the first week...JJ


----------



## rowdyrawhide (May 29, 2011)

Just remember to win a BBQ challenge in NYC, put on by the Foodnetwork You better be able to smoke some dang TOFU!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Matt shanked all the rest and wins with TOFU!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      What a joke. Well at least the let em smoke for a full fourteen hours today, instead of two and then gripe because the food wasn't perfect.


----------



## so ms smoker (May 30, 2011)

Now THAT'S funny!  I had a good laugh. Don't worry, I have been to the abbreviations page many times myself.


----------



## Dutch (May 30, 2011)

Well, I told meownself that I wasn't going to watch this show but somehow the t.v. ended up on the Food Network and Best in Smoke was on. Oh yeah now I remember- NASCAR was on and Ma had control of the remote. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 While watching I thought "Okay, two teams competing out of vending carts-maybe this show has some merit after all.  Well that thought went up in smoke when during the Chicken Cook-off Challenge between Dave and Brad when Brad put on a gas mask so he could finish cooking the chicken. I shouted at Brad to "cowboy up and cook like a man and anybody with half a brain would have sense enough to get out of the way of the smoke!" At that point, I told Ma that I hope Brad loses to Dave and changed the t.v. back to the race. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh and this was the second to last episode? Oh Goody- I think I'll pop a good ol' John Wayne movie in the VCR when the last episode airs or maybe DVR an episode of Triple D to watch in that time slot.

Ok-big breath in-big breath out. Rant mode now "OFF".


----------



## cwalk (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought the show was so staged and a gimmic. I mean these guys are already rich or already have bbq joints. I mean come on, famous daves. He needs to be monitoring his franchise rather than compete at a bbq cookoff. Let the average joe or someone from the site be in the show. I think some of the qview post i see on this site is way better than that show.


----------



## meateater (Jun 6, 2011)

The Food Network should be ashamed!


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tofu that taste's like fried chicken?

Hey..................Atleast *Lang*     won!!!

I'm satisfied with that


----------



## ben franklin (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's one GOOD thing that came out of the show. I was so frustrated with the judging that I sent Chris Lilly an email via the "Contact Us" at BBG's BBQ Restaurant. Today I got a personal reply from Chis himself and an invitation to stop by and talk BBQ. He is every bit the genuine nice guy he came across as on the show. Not to say the other competitors weren't also -- but you gotta be impressed by a guy who takes time out to personally reply to emails from people he's never heard of.


----------



## jefflisa828 (Jun 8, 2011)

You guy's should have seen the look on my face when Chris squished that butt with one hand like that I am pretty sure I drooled on my shirt lol


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 19, 2011)

I guess as a woman I am more tolerant of these types of shows, but I can honestly say if I never hear " Come and get fed at The Shed by Famous Dave" I will be happy again! LOL!!


----------



## chantal99 (Jul 28, 2011)

Never really had came in my mind that Dave is a chain smoker.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 28, 2011)

Well I watched the whole show and I'm personally glad that Matt won. See I have been to "Famous Dave's Place" and Brad's "The Shed" and even to Matt's place "Fetta Sau" by the way means fat pig in french. To me the shed is terrible and meat is swimming in sauce cause the meat is boiled first. I have never seen chicken or brisket that had less taste then this place. Now I have been to both of them Mississippi, mobile and had the same thing the sampler plate. As for Dave's it was alittle better but still most of us here could smoke better tasting food then I ate there too. I do however understand that most the food we eat is fresh out of the cooler and it's at the peak time to eat it. But you can tell when the meat has very little flavor except for the sauce. Now for Fetta Sau in Brooklyn, NY one it is the other licensed smoker in all of Brooklyn. The food there was really pretty good the brisket was tender and flavorful. The ribs were good and almost fall off the bone and PP was tasty too. Now for the sauces 2 of the 3 were good but stay away for the mustard based I think they mixed it with caulk and pepto-bismal. I still think that I could have out cooked them myself and some of the folks here that I have had the pleasure of eating their Q. So if your in Mississippi and you see the sign for the Shed........PUNCH IT. But if your in Brooklyn stop hang out in line cause there will be one and eat up it's worth the wait.


----------



## supercenterchef (Aug 3, 2011)

> To me the shed is terrible


Thank goodness...I used to live down there, and for the longest time (it's a huge favorite in the area) thought my BBQPicker wasn't working!


----------

